# The rock concert next door



## Yankinpaca

My wife and I live on a large property in a semi-rural area of Alpes Maritimes. We have been here for five years. I can't stress enough what a peaceful and bucolic area this is. Calme absolu! Even from the families with teenagers or the poultry farmer. Mutual respect prevails.

This played a large role in our choosing the property.

The neighbors on one side are a mother and son. Mother my age (mid-70's) and son who looks to be early 40's. They are Italian and the son speaks passable English.

I believe the son plays some musical instruments. Once in a blue moon you'll hear a piano or a clarinette (?) but ostensibly from inside the house. He also has a group now and then (maybe 10 people) that does a little a capella singing together for maybe a half hour. None of these is intrusive.

Starting last month the picture changed dramatically. I call them rock concerts. Commercial grade sound amplification (very heavy bass) supposedly overseen by a paid DJ. 20-30 people at least. Much shouting. Goes from seven to eleven in the evening. You cannot escape this by going to an interior room in your home closing the door and putting on your own sounds.

I spoke to the son (in English which he understood perfectly) after the first evenement and got assurances that it would not repeat itself. A lie. Actually got worse.

It looks to me like the Health Code covers this. Article R 1336-5. I read my rights to exist undisturbed (at least from something like this) as being basically absolute.

The last time was also sufficient to move another neighbor to call the cops. But they seem lackadasical. Apparently showing up with a petition signed by several households is necessay. My wife and the neighbor plan to get moving on this but I imagine it takes time. The neighbor is French by the way and my wife taught French in the States so both women can speak to the cops as equals.

The whole thing seems to be done under the banner of a group named Eklore in Paris. 

As I read our forum evry day it is clear that there are a lot of insightful and creative people who participate. Any thoughts on how I can crack this nut will be much appreciated.


----------



## Lydi

Difficult subject.

Service public article about nuisances sonores.

You could also ask at your mairie whether there are any local _arrêtés_ about noise in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Poloss

Whether the source of the problem is due to dogs barking, construction work, lawn mowers or music, the first step is to inform the mairie.
Is there an "arrêté municipal" relative to "tapage nocturne" or "nuisance sonore"? 
The maire's duty is to guarantee tranquillity for the commune's inhabitants.


----------



## Befuddled

Good luck with your quest for peace and quiet.
Every summer here someone across the valley stages some sort of "rave", lasting from Saturday afternoon for a full 24 hours non-stop through the night. I'm a music lover myself but all I hear is thump thump thump. I also appreciate being able to sleep at night but it is impossible. The cops here are the same. If they can be bothered to appear they just ask for the volume to be reduced. After they drive off it is usually cranked up even louder, just to prove a point. My guess is that the land is owned by some rich bod who is probably related to the mayor so nothing will ever be done about it.


----------



## Peasant

Befuddled said:


> I'm a music lover myself but all I hear is thump thump thump.


Then you need to get closer to the music. Tell them you want free passes for you and 20 friends. Sell sandwiches.


----------



## zarathustra

We had new neighbors move into our hamlet about 4 years ago, and on the whole they've been quiet, although occasionally they might cut the grass or use a chainsaw on Sundays or bank holidays, but no big deal.

Earlier in the year they started blasting a powerful outdoor PA system with the worst music possible until after midnight. I get up early and go to bed early so it kept me awake, but I figured it was probably a one off party, so no reason to complain.
After that the music became a bit more frequent. Recently it was Sunday at lunchtime, when neighbours are outdoors eating their lunch, and they won't throwing a party, it was just the wife and her young son (the husband was out working). Then last week, they started up at 9pm, and again no party, they just had one friend over. When it got to 11pm (I'm usually hitting the pillow at 10:30pm) we sent a polite text message, which was ignored. After 11pm we popped outside saw another neighbour who was also being irritated by the repetitive thump, thump, thump. We ended up walking to the edge of their land with torches (they own a lot!) and yelled (to be heard over the sound) many times for them to turn it down... They eventually got the message, and wound it down slowly.

I'm hoping that's it for now. If you live in a small tranquil hamlet with neighbours close to hand, you don't buy an outdoor PA system and treat it like a campsite. Under French law it doesn't matter if the noise is in the middle of the night or middle of the day, if it's loud and repetitive you can take action.

If they start up again with that level of volume, we'd contact them one last time. Failing that we would go to the town hall and complain to the mayor. Failing that, we'd report it to the Gendarmerie. And failing that, I'd use protection juridique and seek legal advice.


----------



## jweihl

We live in downtown Nîmes, not far from the Arena. June and July are the "Festival de Nîmes" with big name rock acts about every other evening. If the wind is blowing right, I can hear the acts inside our flat. The concerts don't last too long, but several weeks ago Sting was here and his show went on and on. After a while a grumbled to my wife. "If Sting doesn't shut that down by midnight I'm going to call the POLICE." She groaned and threw her book at me.

Sorry, I can't resist a good dad joke.


----------



## zarathustra

jweihl said:


> We live in downtown Nîmes, not far from the Arena. June and July are the "Festival de Nîmes" with big name rock acts about every other evening. If the wind is blowing right, I can hear the acts inside our flat. The concerts don't last too long, but several weeks ago Sting was here and his show went on and on. After a while a grumbled to my wife. "If Sting doesn't shut that down by midnight I'm going to call the POLICE." She groaned and threw her book at me.
> 
> Sorry, I can't resist a good dad joke.


Sending out an S.O.S.


----------



## Yankinpaca

Thanks for the input. Momentarily all quiet on the Eastern Front. On verra. I suspect they think that because this is very sporadic it\s OK. So like a root canal once a month really doesn't hurt...........Still struck by the fact that this isn't a bunch of kids letting off steam.


----------



## Clic Clac

jweihl said:


> The concerts don't last too long, *but several weeks ago Sting was here* and his show went on and on.


Does he perform there every Sumner ? 🙈😘


----------



## Peasant

jweihl said:


> ...several weeks ago Sting was here and his show went on and on...


You poor ******.


----------



## BackinFrance

Just wondering whether those here who are expierecing problems have contacted a concilieateur de justice (see Lydi's liink.

If not then you most definitely should do so.


----------



## suein56

BiF is right Concilateurs are usually extremely helpful .. I consulted one on behalf of an elderly friend who had trouble with her Landlady, who had inherited the flat and thereby my friend in-situ. This person was ignorant and arrogant and did not listen to reason so the Conciliateur was needed to step in and advise the arrogant party as to the legalities.


----------



## BackinFrance

There was a segment on our local radio station the other day about using them in the event of noise issues. Whilst they did say they would not normally come out on say New Year's Eve or the 14th of July or when there is a major event such as a football world cup, they do generally come out to investigate and will attempt to mediate with the parties. There is no charge and they do seem to have a good record of success.

And, yes, they do assist with other matters.


----------



## zarathustra

For my situation we spoke to a city lawyer who proposed to send a letter from the law firm, but we didn't want to escalate it that far. We took note of the article code and dropped off a factual and non-emotional letter giving the information about noise. A few days later they did come over and speak to us; no apologies, but it was civil and I think (touch wood) we've reached a mutual understanding.


----------

